
EBay founder backing Gawker’s appeal of Hulk sex tape verdict - coloneltcb
http://nypost.com/2016/05/27/ebay-founder-backing-gawkers-appeal-of-hulk-sex-tape-verdict/
======
Analemma_
To make this clear (because TFA certainly, and probably intentionally,
didn't), this is _not_ the same thing as what Thiel is doing. Omidyar and FLM
are filing an amicus brief, not donating money.

